# Rebic salta anche Salisburgo Milan



## admin (5 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.

News precedenti di formazione 

Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.



è così ogni anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.


Lo vedo più propenso al salto in lungo.
Ha la soglia del dolore di un bambino di 5 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Che palle sto qui


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Settembre 2022)

Questi qui ogni anno salta per infortunio una barca di partite...è da cedere e basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


i ballottaggi fanno capire che pioli non ha intenzione di capire.........


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo vedo più propenso al salto in lungo.
> Ha la soglia del dolore di un bambino di 5 anni.


Si però ogni anno inizia ad avvertire dolore quando lo panchinano. Sarebbe anche ora di tirare delle conclusioni su questo qui, anzi andavano tirate già in estate.


----------



## Solo (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Intanto Leao aveva una borsa del ghiaccio sulla gamba destra negli spogliatoi post derby...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


2 giorni di lavoro e 6 mesi di disoccupazione, ha assorbito la filosofia italiana


----------



## kYMERA (5 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto Leao aveva una borsa del ghiaccio sulla gamba destra negli spogliatoi post derby...


Vabbè normale in tutte le partite ci sono colpi e botte di ogni tipo. Non ci vedo niente di scandaloso.


----------



## Solo (5 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè normale in tutte le partite ci sono colpi e botte di ogni tipo. Non ci vedo niente di scandaloso.


Mai detto che è scandaloso  

Evidenziavo il fatto che Leao finora non ha fatto turnover praticamente anche grazie al "buon" Rebic...


----------



## kYMERA (5 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mai detto che è scandaloso
> 
> Evidenziavo il fatto che Leao finora non ha fatto turnover praticamente anche grazie al "buon" Rebic...


Rebic è un rottame. 
Ma capisco il non voler vendere o ruotare troppo la squadra in breve tempo, che è quello che molti non considerano pensando di giocare a Football Manager. Se vuoi creare una squadra vincente senza problemi di spogliatoio bisogna integrare le persone piano piano, entra uno ed è in punta di piedi per cercare di farsi accettare, entrano in 10 nuovi e tutti vogliono fare i galletti visto che è nuovo il recinto.
Prossimo anno sicuramente sistemeranno lato destro, riserva di Leao e probabilmente un attaccante serio e un terzino sinistro.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.



Rebic mi piace molto ma ormai salta troppe gare.


----------



## Daniele87 (5 Settembre 2022)

Se va bene, questo lo rivediamo dopo la sosta del 18 settembre, mi stupirei del contrario.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Settembre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Se va bene, questo lo rivediamo dopo la sosta del 18 settembre, mi stupirei del contrario.


Dicessero chiaramente cos’ha. Sto ancora aspettando notizie su Florenzi.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.



Nell'opera di epurazione che stiamo facendo al Milan, lui sta entrando pericolosamente nella lista dei papabili. E' una mina vagante, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


non avevo dubbi.. speriamo recuperi per Marassi visto che Leao domani sera giocherà la quarta partita di fila per 90 minuti.. serve un attimo di turnover anche per lui..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Fuori dalle palle chi non da il 100%. Rebic colpo della strega simulato…


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Ah questo qua era il signore su cui dovevamo puntare intascando i milioni di Leao.


----------



## Bataille (5 Settembre 2022)

Sarà durissima trovare qualcuno che ci caschi e a cui sbolognare questo fracico inutile dalla testa calda.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Se iniziamo già a spremere così tanto Leao tra due settimane (ora che inizia la Campions) già non avrà più benzina. È fondamentale recuperare Rebic, non può stare fuori così tanto in questo periodo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dicessero chiaramente cos’ha. Sto ancora aspettando notizie su Florenzi.


Florenzi, viste le magliette celebrative ai gol, è out minimo fino a gennaio, sarà uno strappo muscolare o quasi vedendo che non camminava nemmeno uscendo. Il versamente di sangue sarà talmente grosso che devono aspettare 10-15 giorni per fare gli esami, infatti non era neanche allo stadio ed è indicativo per uno come lui. Certo che rinnovarlo fino al 2025, con uno che anche l'anno scorso si è saltato 2 mesi (1 e 1) per problemi al ginocchio, ok il valore di esperienza/spogliatoio e l'affidabilità come riserva, però penso che sia valsa l'italianità più di tutto, già che ne abbiamo pochissimi.

Rebic invece continua a essere ingiustificabile, è il quarto anno che fa così, ormai è recidivo in maniera grave, sia che si tratti di malato vero, immaginario o non un atleta.


----------



## Tobi (5 Settembre 2022)

mi dispiace ma questo giocatore è totalmente inaffidabile peggio di Boateng


----------



## Igniorante (5 Settembre 2022)

Che fracico...


----------



## Konrad (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


È il motivo per cui pregavo prendessimo anche Lang. Il suo inizio stagione mi ha illuso, però non è possibile che giochi 2 partite e ne salti altre 2.

Se proprio Diaz deve giocare, che si provi allora ad adattarlo a sinistra e che si smetta di togliere spazi a DeK e soprattutto Adli


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.it Rebic ha saltato la rifinitura e quindi non sarà presente domani.
> 
> News precedenti di formazione
> 
> Tuttosport: in vista del debutto in Champions sono due i dubbi che si porterà dietro l’allenatore milanista nella giornata di oggi ovvero quello tra Charles De Ketelaere e Brahim Diaz per il ruolo di trequartista centrale e il solito ballottaggio tra Junior Messias e Alexis Saelemaekers per quel che concerne la corsia di destra della trequarti. Oggi poi saranno nuovamente valutate le condizioni di Ante Rebic, che si è fermato per un fastidioso problema alla schiena che ieri lo ha costretto a lavorare ancora a parte. Se oggi il croato non dovesse più avvertire fastidio, allora potrebbe essere convocato per Salisburgo dove il Milan arriverà nel tardo pomeriggio con un volo privato da Malpensa. Scontata la presenza a metà campo di Sandro Tonali e Ismael Bennacer così come Pioli non dovrebbe toccare la linea difensiva composta da Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori e Theo Hernandez davanti a Mike Maignan. È probabile che nel corso della partita possano esserci i primi minuti per Sergino Dest, l’unico degli acquisti degli ultimi giorni di mercato a esser stato inserito in lista Champions.


Questo deve sparire a gennaio.
SPARIRE


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Settembre 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> È il motivo per cui pregavo prendessimo anche Lang. Il suo inizio stagione mi ha illuso, però non è possibile che giochi 2 partite e ne salti altre 2.
> 
> Se proprio Diaz deve giocare, che si provi allora ad adattarlo a sinistra e che si smetta di togliere spazi a DeK e soprattutto Adli



quello che penso anche io, se Diaz ha una utilità è quando è vicino all'area/punta per fare un pò di casino. Ci sta come idea al posto di Leao per farlo rifiatare.


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si però ogni anno inizia ad avvertire dolore quando lo panchinano. Sarebbe anche ora di tirare delle conclusioni su questo qui, anzi andavano tirate già in estate.


Difatti sabato a Genova, dove ha buone possibilità di giocare anche entrando dalla panchina, sarà disponibile.


----------



## UDG (5 Settembre 2022)

Vendevamo lui e prendevamo Milik


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> È il motivo per cui pregavo prendessimo anche Lang. Il suo inizio stagione mi ha illuso, però non è possibile che giochi 2 partite e ne salti altre 2.
> 
> Se proprio Diaz deve giocare, che si provi allora ad adattarlo a sinistra e che si smetta di togliere spazi a DeK e soprattutto Adli


Pioli ha detto che Adli oltre al TRQ può fare l'AS nella sua idea, direi che calza a fagiolo se Rebic dovesse sparire di nuovo per il quarto anno di fila. In tal caso mi auguro lo facciano fuori anche a gennaio, ormai scuse finite e strafinite.


----------



## Maravich49 (5 Settembre 2022)

Che rottame però, sarà stato disponibile meno del 30% di partite in ogni anno


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2022)

ad oggi aspetterei a sbraitargli contro o pensare ad infortuni strategici..
cioè per me al 90% delle volte sono storie senza senso.
ci sarà domenica probabilmente.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ad oggi aspetterei a sbraitargli contro o pensare ad infortuni strategici..
> cioè per me al 90% delle volte sono storie senza senso.
> ci sarà domenica probabilmente.


Guarda, io non credo alle teorie complottiste, semplicemente è poco affidabile, ormai è il quarto anno, non è arrivato ieri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti sabato a Genova, dove ha buone possibilità di giocare anche entrando dalla panchina, sarà disponibile.


Era dato probabile pure che recuperasse per la Champions… Vedremo quando sarà tra i convocati… non solo, vedremo anche che atteggiamento avrà in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non credo alle teorie complottiste, semplicemente è poco affidabile, ormai è il quarto anno, non è arrivato ieri.


si è un po' una sega, ma almeno quando c'è si sente. alcuni ci sono sempre e non si sentono mai...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si è un po' una sega, ma almeno quando c'è si sente. alcuni ci sono sempre e non si sentono mai...


Vero, però non è possibile saltare sempre metà stagione (o più) ogni volta. Chiaramente sta sopra a Ballo, Krunic, Saele, e Messias, però viene immediatamente dopo nella lista dei miei cedibili per migliorare l'organico (gli italiani sono inamovibili per liste).


----------

